# Arbonne vs Aubrey/organic skin care



## maryfitz24 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all.

Has anyone tried Arbonne and Aubrey skin care? If so, how would you compare the two? I use Arbonne right now and like it. I am still getting some pesky breakout in my chin area. I don't believe it is from the Arbonne because I have been getting it before Arbonne. I was just wondering if Aubrey was worth trying.

Thanks.....

Mary

:laughing: :satisfied: :icon_conf


----------



## monniej (Apr 17, 2006)

i've only used one product from arbonne, a sugar scrub, and i thought it was alright, but didn't make my want to try any other products. i tried aubrey body lotions, both the rose mosqueta and collegan and almond oil, and i want to get the entire line.

check with mzbees. i know she uses an aubrey moisturizer. good luck


----------



## jen19 (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't tried Arbonne, the prices are just too high for what you get and the claims they make are unfounded scientifically...even if some of them are proven, you can certainly find comparable products for less. I've tried Aubrey Organics and for the most part, I really didn't like the smell or texture of anything I used from that line- it seemed kind of dull, besides the scents which did not agree with me, everthing I used had the same boring liquid-y lotion texture. I do like more natural products these days, and have been lately trying out Alba Botanica, which I really like.


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't used anything from Aubrey.. But, I just ordered a kit from Arbonne.I have heard a lot of good things about it. I guess it never hurts to try, since everyones skin is different..


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

I love arbonne! I signed up for the discount and then started sharing then sold it. I was not the type to sell anything or have a spa party ever either.

To me proven is proven. The results I have gotten are all that matters to me. I could never go else where. There are tons of ways to get it cheaper...I will list it below.

Products are very concentrated and last a long time. You compare the price to buying something out of the store that last 1-2 months were for example the re9 last 4-8 months and in some cases we come out even cheaper.

They have a 45 day money back guarentee.

I cannot put words to what I have seen in results with the re9 self adjusting anti-aging system. I posted pictures in another post about wrinkles. What the hey...I will post them here too.

***

" I have an attachment picture of an Arm that is awesome if anyone wants it email me at [email protected] with RE9 Pic in subject line.

Here is one with the body set on someones feet for 2 weeks.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...rbonnefeet.jpg

Here is one of the ladies eyes in 14 days, which I see results on my customers at events in sometimes one application and I usually give them a set to try for two days and flip out on the difference of one 1/2 face!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...er_jeneyes.jpg

The arm one is the best...so email me if you all want to see it. "

***

Mary you said you always break out on chin...is that hormonal? or do you happen to put your hand or phone to chin? (Just a thought) If hormonal..have the person who sold you the arbonne talk to you about saliva testing and Prolief. It really helped me.

Sorry, I use some other products, but no other skin care touches my face but RE9 and thermal fusion. I went through alot of other lines and this one did the trick.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't like Arbonne at all. I just didn't feel right and it burned my eyes. I do like Aubrey a lot. It really helped my oily skin.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

Burnt your eyes? What did you use and how? The only products I have seen that can burn your eyes are actually the two thermal fusions and neither are supposed to be near the eyes. What was it? DO you still have it?

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 18, 2006)

It was actually some samples. A lot of products burn my eyes, and I'm not sure why. Its not like I'm putting this stuff in my eyes, hair products for example. It was a toner, eye cream and something else from Arbonne that I tried.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 18, 2006)

I bet you it was a toner. We had one one time that was not produced right and they recalled the samples in that shippment and switched manufactures. I thought you ment a full sized product that was used on the eyes. If it was full sized I was gonna say...send it back! You get a full refund and they would have researched the bottle to make sure it was ok.

So you have sensitive eyes? I do too. Do your water from light? Mine do, it is crazy.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 19, 2006)

ArbonQueen,

What is prolief? I have been to the derm and tried many different things for my breakout. Like I said, it is mostly in the chin area. I try as hard as possible not to touch my face. I am not sure if it is hormonal acne but I know many people have told me it probably is.

What does the Prolief do? I will ask my consultant about it. Is it in place of regular moisturizer? Is it ok for sensitive skin? I use most of the products in the RE9 line. Is it ok to use both?

Thanks,

Mary


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 19, 2006)

I have used Aubrey Organics for some time now and I really like the line...having said that, it does take some trial and error to find out what combinations work best for your skin and/or hair. For example, even though I have combo skin, the Blue Green Algae cleanser for oily skin works best for me. You have to remember (and what takes a little getting used to) is that Aubrey does not have any, any, of the harsh chemicals used in 99.9% of beauty products. While I don't buy/wear any *organic* or natural MU, My skin has improved greatly with Aubrey. What I love is it is also super easy to integrate any home stuff...e.g. Emu Oil, Olive Oil, Vitamins E and C, and use them in combination with Aubrey. This works best for me, at least. My fave Aubrey products are: The AHA face scrub, The Collagen and Almond Hand Lotion, The Evening Primrose Oil Hand Lotion, and the Collagen TCM for firm and tone. I still get a chemical facial twice a year, but for everyday use, my face is just so much better with Aubrey and home-made stuff!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 19, 2006)

The Almond lotion sounds interesting...does it have a nut smell or does it have the cherry almond smell? I am looking for a lotion that is more natural with the cherry almond smell. We used to have one but it was a holiday line. I fell in love with it and cannot find any like it.

Since you are liking the more healthier products, I wanted to tell you that we have a product called thermal fusion masque that salons use. It gives the same effect as a microdermabrasion but it can be used 5 days in a row for 3 minutes and give the the chemical peel effect without the chemicals. You can only use before bed, it heats up, tightens skin and pores helps even your tone.

Also I wanted to ask...since using the organic line have you had a chemical peel? Do you break out afterwards? I am just wanting to know because Arbonne is what I use and it pulls out inpurities, so if I did a chemical peel then went back on it the next day (I do have sensitive skin) it would tear me up.

Thanks in advance for any help on the questions I have asked.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Ann!

The Almond and Collagen Hand Lotion kind of smells like almonds to me..but I'm not good at describing scents. If you have a Whole Foods or Wild Oats, you can go try the tester on and walk around with it on your hand a bit. While I prefer the scent of the Almonds to the Evening Primrose Oil one, the E.P.Oil one works better for me... :satisfied: can't win 'em all! I love them both, actually.

I'm 41 and have never had a *chemical peel* as I don't believe in them. I do get my bi-annual facials using a line called !QMS (yes, the exclamation point goes in front!??) that is very popular here in Europe and I believe have their US HQ's in Florida. They are available in spas. Cha-ching expensive, but I do like their products. I sort of do my own home *peels* using Vitamin C, etc. Maybe I am deluding myself, but I don't think I need a chemical peel. I have really sensitive skin (partially why I went non-chemical) and Pure Vitamin C powder is about as hardcore as I want to get; plus I'm not completely convinced that any of the chemicals out there would do a better job than the C. I'm not sure...:icon_scratch:. I sorta feel like I've had a peel after my !QMS facials, though. They rock!

Thanks for the info on the Arbonne stuff. I have never tried it. I am currently using LUSH fresh facial masks....but may have to look into Arbonne..I know there are a lot of Arbonne fans out there!

thanks again!

Elisabeth


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry, I thought it said chemical peel, lol! I was not quite awake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or my eyes are old, lol! I am very interested in the almond from Aubrey. Can I find it online? Thanks! And sorry for the mix up. I also like learning about other products so I am gonna check out the !QMS.

Mary, Prolief is a bio identical hormone that is progesterone. You can email me at [email protected] and I will send you a presentation on hormonal embalanced and what to look for. You just take a pump out and rub it on your arm. Great stuff. I could never find out what was breaking me out and went through a list little by little but hormones was one of them. You can see Prolief in my website below. (You can use it with the re9 line. It goes were the skin is the thinnist and works in a calendar application that works with your cycle.)

Let me know if you need any questions answered.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 19, 2006)

Ann,

www.aubrey-organics.com

HQ'd in beautiful Tampa, Florida!

They also have reviews and testimonials on their site which

I also found helpful in choosing which ones I might like!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Elisabeth!

B69- What you are discribing is differant from the other. You are describing a vitamin c reaction. Some people cannot eat vit c or they react and in rare cases I have heard that there are a few that react from on surface vit c.

My brother is allergic to the eating kind and I know an Area Manager with Arbonne who cannot use the RE9 because she has this problem on the surface. Alot of people do not know they have it and will react to all vit c skin care lines on any market of any brand. Please tell her, do not use it again. She can still get great results with a less powerful line like our basics, which do not contain any vit c. and our bio hydra line would probably do even better.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 21, 2006)

Your welcome.

I know it can be aggrivating to deal with when no one knows whats going on. I had perfect skin until I had my daughter and had no idea what was wrong when my skin went nuts. It took me years to find out that hormones, allergy to cocoa beans, onions, and a petroleum allergy all played a part. I learned to focus on my actions and reactions and am so much more in tuned. I find myself doing it to help others as well. I pay close attention to peoples skin and what they tell me because it will always help someone else too.

(I think that is why I love it hear so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey, you may want to tell her to check out our new line that was launched an hour ago called Intellegence. It will be online to see Friday...and some may not show up until Monday but it looks great...

Heres what they sent me...

Pierre Botiglieri: member of the ifcc: International federation of

cosmetic chemistsâ€¦.it's what makes our company in touch with global

happenings in the health and skin care world.

He's in from Switzerland and has been with us since 1989.

The new INTELLIGENCE is a 5 step system. This also has a PATENT

PENDING!!!!

It's called INTELLIGENCE: self adjusting skin care!!! :

replaces biomatte, bio hydria, n/o, n/dâ€¦.

Ofcoarse if anyone passing by sees this...please visit my website in my siggy to view...

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## photojunkie (Oct 30, 2006)

Good informaiton .

I need to research the aubrey product .


----------



## taurus67 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've use Aubrey products for years and I think they are great. I think if you are used to dept. store brands you would have to get used to the texture and smell. They are all natural so the products have some very herbal fragrances. I like them but I can see how others may not. My favorite products are the Sea Buckthorn line. They contain Ester-C and really brighten my skin. The only things I don't like are the sunblocks. They are really white and pasty.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Taurus... I've been wanting to hear opinions on Aubrey...


----------



## nycbeauty (Nov 10, 2006)

I use that stuff that is advertised on television Biore no thats not the name the stuff that Jessica simpson uses.


----------



## cccc (Feb 20, 2012)

is Arbonne 100% organic?


----------



## nscareproducts (Feb 21, 2012)

Arbonne is not organic or natural. It contains mixed ingredients with synthetic and scientific.


----------

